# Strommessung für Schaltschrank



## andyecht (25 Januar 2011)

Hi Leute,

unser Kunde möchte gern den Strom messen und visualisiert haben, den unsere Anlage gerade zieht. Aus diesem Grunde möchte ich gern eine Strommessung im Schaltschrank hinterm Hauptschalter einbauen, inkl Auswerteelektronik mit Signalausgang (0-10V oder 4-20mA).

Hat jmd gute Erfahrungen mit einem Hersteller gemacht, den er auch weiter empfehlen würde?

Möchte das Signal dann in meiner S7 auswerten und in der Visu anzeigen.

Gruß und Danke,

Andy


----------



## MRT (25 Januar 2011)

Wir haben in unseren Einspeisefeldern das einegbaut:

http://www.buildingtechnologies.sie...ktionsmessgeraete/pac3200/Seiten/pac3200.aspx

DAs Gerät hat eine Ethernet Schnittstelle oder optional gibts noch ein Profibusmodul zum draufstecken.


----------



## jabba (25 Januar 2011)

Wenn Ihr was vernüftiges Haben wollt, dann direkt was zum anzeigen aller Werte.

z.B. Janitza oder Dahms oder so, gibts auch mit Profibus


----------



## Astralavista (25 Januar 2011)

Ich habe da für 2 Projekte schon Stromwandler von Weidmüller bestellt.
Nix großartiges ... funktioniert halt.


----------



## Mobi (26 Januar 2011)

Wie hoch ist denn der max. Strom?


----------



## knabi (26 Januar 2011)

Wir verwenden dafür öfter das hier (Wenn nur der Strom benötigt wird):

http://www.ime-messgeraete.de/data/datasheets/NTU434.pdf

Preiswert und gut!

Gurß

Holger


----------



## Noggzen (1 Februar 2011)

Musst du den Wert in der Visu haben? Wollte das auch machen war aber dem Chef zu teuer, jetzt haben wir für die Zuleitung Dreheisenmessgeräte in der Schaltschranktür verbaut. Die waren mit einem EK von 18€ schon sehr günstig und kann man auch auf Kupferschienen 40x10 wunderbar anbringen. Nur leider leider keine Elektronik dahinter


----------

